# house broken dog peeing indoors



## Tindalos (Dec 9, 2010)

my male 2 1/2 year old Pomeranian began peeing indoors today, he was house broken and would scratch at the door when he needed to go, but today he has done it three times today, he would pee a trail. wherever the dog has been there is trail of urine followed by the occasional puddle. 

Now I am thinking this may be more than a training issue. I was reading on a few other forums of other house broken dogs doing the same, but the answers were quite vague. 

thank you for your time.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 9, 2010)

could possibly be a UI infection. Or she's wanting attention ? i'd go for the former. Vet check up probably.. ?
http://www.pet-yard.com/dogs-urinary-tract-infections.php


----------



## Tindalos (Dec 9, 2010)

im going to definitely get a check up for the dog,
the dogs urine is clear and odorless. 
thank you for the article.
how much of a time frame should i get this checked out in?
is this something extremely serious?


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 9, 2010)

My dog would do this when he "seemed" confused or afraid, mostly when I brought it over to somebody else's house.  I suspected the trail made was only from it holding it in so long and just couldn't hold it any longer.  I know, another vague answer, it's just hard to know with something like this.  Have you gotten any knew animals, new people in the house?


----------



## codykrr (Dec 10, 2010)

My first question would be...Did something traumatizing happen outside while it was using the bathroom?

Maybe another dog scared it?

got hurt?


----------



## pitbulllady (Dec 12, 2010)

"Leaving a trail of urine" followed by a puddle, along with the sudden onset of this behavior, definitely sounds like a medical issue to me, and you really need to have a vet check this out.  Dribbling urine and being unable to control the bladder is one of the prime symptoms of a UTI.

pitbulllady


----------



## Crysta (Dec 12, 2010)

I forgot to reply to this.
I'd get it checked out ASAP, especially if she is still doing it now.
Would also be good to get it checked if she hasn't done this in a couple days, since there may be some other issue hiding behind the 'spill'


----------



## Teal (Dec 13, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> "Leaving a trail of urine" followed by a puddle, along with the sudden onset of this behavior, definitely sounds like a medical issue to me, and you really need to have a vet check this out.  Dribbling urine and being unable to control the bladder is one of the prime symptoms of a UTI.
> 
> pitbulllady


*

You beat me to it!  *


----------

